# out the Frontdoor



## robinlikethebird (Sep 16, 2009)

I thought there would have been a thread already, but all i found was individual's pump tracks and not a BUNCH of differnt peoples yards. 

so here it is, What's out your front door? Let see some swweet Jumps!

I have been living here outside of Idyllwild, CA. in garner valley. My yard borders NF(where there are some trails that I have built) and there is a fun hill behind my house with lots of rock. anyways here is some stuff right in my yard. The first photo is hard to tell but in the middle is a 7 foot drop and you can roll the rock on the right.


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

Is it an optical illusion in the first picture or do you have a ramp up onto the roof?.... if so :thumbsup:


----------



## robinlikethebird (Sep 16, 2009)

*Yup*

Yea you can go up over and then drop the other side. It starts off at about four feet and gets bigger.


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

Trail6 said:


> Is it an optical illusion in the first picture or do you have a ramp up onto the roof?.... if so :thumbsup:


Hey Guys,

Fun Thread!

I built some stunts in my yard and have a ramp on to my deck railing!!








Besides a bunch of skinnies I built a kicker with a gap:








This is my biggest drop at 5.5 feet:








Have a great Christmas!

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

robinlikethebird said:


> Yea you can go up over and then drop the other side. It starts off at about four feet and gets bigger.


Post some action shots if you have them.


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

nice


----------



## robinlikethebird (Sep 16, 2009)

No action shots, I am all alone out here.

Let's see more photos!


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

No buddies, no problem. Use a tripod and the self timer set to multiple exposures. Here's a couple:


----------



## Unforgiving (Sep 26, 2012)

^^ that set up is awesome ! would love to see more ))


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

yes please


----------



## Jason R (Dec 9, 2012)

Very nice setup, I'd love to have that in my yard!



robinlikethebird said:


> I thought there would have been a thread already, but all i found was individual's pump tracks and not a BUNCH of differnt peoples yards.
> 
> so here it is, What's out your front door? Let see some swweet Jumps!
> 
> I have been living here outside of Idyllwild, CA. in garner valley. My yard borders NF(where there are some trails that I have built) and there is a fun hill behind my house with lots of rock. anyways here is some stuff right in my yard. The first photo is hard to tell but in the middle is a 7 foot drop and you can roll the rock on the right.


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

This is a small trail gap I built on my property behind my house. We have two trails and this is the more technical. This is the first completed feature. The lip is the log at the far right center of the first photo. The tranny is log that is staked in with rebar, which will put you into a left bermed sweeper. From wood to wood is 9' out and 4.5' drop with the ability to go deeper. The last two photos are the guinea pig session


----------



## longboarderj (Sep 11, 2010)

I need a bigger yard


----------



## Unforgiving (Sep 26, 2012)

haha i completely agree with that statement !


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

Huh... I only have a nice 5-6 mile singletrack loop out my front door. No swweet jumps, so I guess I can't post here.


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

mtn.skratch said:


> This is a small trail gap I built on my property behind my house. We have two trails and this is the more technical. This is the first completed feature. The lip is the log at the far right center of the first photo. The tranny is log that is staked in with rebar, which will put you into a left bermed sweeper. From wood to wood is 9' out and 4.5' drop with the ability to go deeper. The last two photos are the guinea pig session


Hey Mr. mtn.skratch,

Big Props for some serious building!

Good on Ya!!

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Great pics and ideas. 

For a few years I've been wanting to re-landscape the front yard. (Backyard is just to small) Being in New Mexico we can use a mix of grass, rock and larger rock as a part of normal landscaping. My ideal would be to have a few technical features built into the landscaping where it does not look like a bike park. Just normal landscaping that is also fun to ride. Would need to tie in with the sidewalk and street to maximize the trail features. Anyone have a few pics they could share along these lines? 

Thinking a 1' jump from the driveway to the street is a possible & easy option for starters.


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

crux said:


> Great pics and ideas.
> 
> For a few years I've been wanting to re-landscape the front yard. (Backyard is just to small) Being in New Mexico we can use a mix of grass, rock and larger rock as a part of normal landscaping. My ideal would be to have a few technical features built into the landscaping where it does not look like a bike park. Just normal landscaping that is also fun to ride. Would need to tie in with the sidewalk and street to maximize the trail features. Anyone have a few pics they could share along these lines?
> 
> Thinking a 1' jump from the driveway to the street is a possible & easy option for starters.


Hey Mr. crux,

Here is a short video of Hans Rey showing his front yard trials course in Laguna, CA:

Hans Rey on his trails in Laguna Cali - k.shiz - Mountain Biking Videos - Vital MTB

As you can see his yard doesn't look like a bike park, has features using the sidewalk and is in a suburban setting. Perhaps you can get some ideas from this.

Good luck with your project!

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Michael,

Thanks for the link that is pretty much what I had in mind even though my bike skills are no where near that impressive.


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

michaelsnead said:


> Hey Mr. mtn.skratch,
> 
> Big Props for some serious building!
> 
> ...


Thanks Michael


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

longboarderj said:


> I need a bigger yard


Good one!


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

Unforgiving said:


> ^^ that set up is awesome ! would love to see more ))


Thanks, Here's another of a teeter (very easy to construct) that provided a lot of fun The bottom picture is of a friend's, now defunct, backyard park.


----------



## Unforgiving (Sep 26, 2012)

defunct !!! nooooo that ones cool also. i woulda tryed to keep it up , unless it got storm ravaged or he moved or something


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

He moved but has yet to rebuild


----------



## robinlikethebird (Sep 16, 2009)

skiahh said:


> Huh... I only have a nice 5-6 mile singletrack loop out my front door. No swweet jumps, so I guess I can't post here.


If it is out your front door, let's see it!


----------

